# What's your ride?



## Gravy Power

Curious to know what other KKF's are drvining these days. I'm guessing the spectrum is going to be quite vast. For me, curecntly: 2012 Nissan Altima SL, in jet black. Will post photos later. Carry on!


----------



## EdipisReks

charcoal grey 2009 Prius. had a Silver 2000 VW VR6 GTI, before. liked the GTI, love the Prius (though for completely different reasons). couldn't drive the GTI well after i shattered my leg (though i probably could now, 2.5 years on), and i love the gas bills and insurance prices (buying used, and getting a pretty nice deal on a moderately low mileage, high end version, i don't have to worry too much about the long tail of initial cost vs lower operating expense), and the fact that these things are much, much more reliable than the GTI ever was. i'll buy a 911 GT3, some day. with my dodgy leg, i don't mind the change to PDK!


----------



## apicius9

2002 Chrysler Sebring convertible. The car has lost most of the paint on hood and trunk from sun damage. All shocks are gone, and it rattles and squeeks enough to make people turn their heads when I drive by. The rear windows don't close anymore and the passenger side window will follow soon. The roof material has separated from the rear window pane and it is raining into the rear storage compartment and the trunk. The roof also does not seal with the driver window anymore and I get whet when I drive in the rain. Of course, the driver seat also gets whet when the rain comes from behind and comes through the open rear window. Because of the always open rear windows and the humid trunk, I knock on the car before I get in at night to give the bugs and whatever else is living in it a fair warning. The front bumper is loose and held on with duct tape because the piece that is supposed to hold it broke off. I have replaced the ignition, the starter, the computer (3 times), and several sensors. It runs on 4 or 5 out of 6 cylinders, that seems to fluctuate. The engine warning light is permanently on but my shop has given up on figuring out why. Right now, a part of the cooling system has come apart, the car looks and sounds like a steam engine if I drive a few miles. I fixed it with epoxy today because I refuse to invest another $ into this car. We'll see tomorrow how it holds up. The car has 30,000 (!) miles on it. *30,000 miles*. I have never driven a bigger piece of **** in my life. Only still driving it because being unemployed and having no idea where my next job may be are not a good basis to invest into a new car. If it ever gets to that point, I don't even think I would want to burden any organization with donating the car to them... The only thing it has going for it so far is that it still runs. Kind of. Most of the time. 

Stefan


----------



## Mike9

'05 Ford Focus ZXW wagon. It replaced my '01 focus wagon last year. I like the '01 more - less cabin noise and the Cosworth designed Z-Tech motor was smoother and more powerful than the Ford Duratec in the '05. The '01 was also more nimble owing to a better suspension setup.


----------



## Salty dog

2012 Mazda Speed3. After market intake and a tweak here and there and I'm pushing 300 HP.


----------



## zoze




----------



## zoze

http://www.bahnbilder.de/bild/deuts...38041/s6-koeln-nippes-143-336-6-einfahrt.html


----------



## RobinW

http://2011.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=dr_fine mostly (sometimes other bikes though)

Without the gears..... Toes gets a little chilly and it's been a long winter. Still ice on the ocean in some places


----------



## Dream Burls

2001 BMW 540it wagon. Bought this after a three year lease 9 years ago. My wife said we had to keep it at least 10 years, and we have. About 115,000 miles and it's still going strong. This is a stock picture, mine is a lot more beat up with dings and some missing side trim.


----------



## knyfeknerd

2005 Corolla !!!
I pull lots of chicks in this thing, especially with the child seats in the back. I like to tell everyone that I'll be driving this pimp-ride on my way to the nursing home.
I'll probably be dead before this car is.


----------



## Timthebeaver




----------



## marc4pt0

Used to have the 2004.5 VW gli but traded it in for this 07 after we got married 3 years ago. Wife can't drive stick. But I love this car all the same. Had it "flashed" for an extra 40hp and ironically better gas mileage. It's very quick. And I love the racing style steering wheel w/ the flat bottom and thick notches.

(image scooped off Google search, but it's the exact same as mine)


----------



## Chefdog

2012 Hyundai Sonata. 
First new car I've bought, and I couldn't really be more satisfied. It's nothing fancy, but it's got the stuff I need, gets over 30mpg, and is quite a good value for a fairly large family sedan. 

The car it replaced was a 2005 Subaru Legacy GT 2.5 Turbo. That car cost me a fortune in repairs and maintenance, and eventually the engine literally blew up, which led to the Hyundai. But damn was it FAST! It was really fun to take off ramps without ever slowing at all. The AWD and turbo was a blast to drive. Not a great "dad" car though.


----------



## Von blewitt

Salty dog said:


> 2012 Mazda Speed3. After market intake and a tweak here and there and I'm pushing 300 HP.



Nice Salty!
I have a 2012 Mazda 6 wagon, not a speed demon like yours, but it holds alot of cargo ( fish boxes, fruit & veg etc) and is built solid!


----------



## WildBoar

2004 Volvo S60R. It's a grown-up car my ex-wife pushed me to buy 9 years ago... Just sold my '90 Eagle Talon TSi AWD a few weeks ago; I bought it new and it served as my DD for close to 15 years. Had upgraded suspension, bigger turbo and exhaust, boost controller, etc. I was sad to see it go, but I did not have time the last couple years to keep it on the road legally. My 'fun' car is an '87 911 targa; bought it around 1996. Discovered PCA and drivers ed in the late 1990s. Now I track the car a half dozen weekends a year. It's stock except for suspension. Just converted to antique status and finished with emissions, so I can replace exhaust system, etc. and not have problems keeping it street legal.


----------



## Paradox

Got this in Nov. It's awesome!


----------



## franzb69

sweet car and sweet raised beds as well. =p


----------



## Lucretia

1995 Nissan Maxima 5 on the floor.


----------



## cookinstuff

Nice rides here, salty my friend has an 06 speed 3 in black, well over 300hp now, it is a fast freaking car. I gave it a drive and it's a sweet little ride. Love the ROCK LOBSTER bike, and the bmw wagon, I'm a sucker for wagons, would love an rs6 avant, but they don't sell them here (like that's really the reason I don't have one). Currently driving a 2005 a4 with a little tweaking, not as fast as that mazda though sadly hehe. Sad to hear about your talon wildboar, my friend has had a couple of those he really loves them, but he goes through cars like he goes through shoes, I think he might have a yellow one in his garage right now. He wasn't too concerned about trying to keep them street legal though.


----------



## JohnnyChance

2008 Honda Fit Sport


----------



## echerub

*Had* a 2002 Echo w/ manual transmission... until just last Wednesday when it got totalled. Some idiot driver did a very, very badly-timed left turn from the other side and I ended up t-boning it. Everyone's fine, the dumb ass is at fault, but I'm still out my car. Took great care of that car and it was definitely worth more to me than what the insurance company is going to comp me for it.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Just a 96 Camry, with a bit over 200k now.






Here it is on the dyno:

[video=youtube;07CU52B5MXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07CU52B5MXo[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Don, WOW. HOLY $HIT, super chaged Camry. Did you have to re-do the suspension to support all that torque. What is the 1/4 speed? 0--60 in ? absolutely crazy man


----------



## stevenStefano

07 Ford Fiesta Zetec Climate. Had it about 2 years and I like it a lot. Only a 1.3 engine but it means it's cheap to insure and it's got a ton of equipment, everything I could ever want. Sadly where I live is the most expensive part of the whole UK for car insurance. This ain't mine but it looks exactly the same


----------



## TamanegiKin

Mostly cruisin' around town in some Clarks boots. When I'm feeling fancy I'll pull out the bike.


----------



## Jmadams13

Timthebeaver said:


>




Sexy. I have a rock lobster touring rig I had built a few years ago. Don't do much touring anymore, so its sitting I'm my parents basement. The fiancé kept getting pissed tripping over it in our townhouse, lol

My current is a 2008 Sury Crosscheck, SS geared for commuter duty. I'll try to get a pic when I get home


----------



## SpikeC

View attachment 14329


----------



## Don Nguyen

Mucho Bocho said:


> Don, WOW. HOLY $HIT, super chaged Camry. Did you have to re-do the suspension to support all that torque. What is the 1/4 speed? 0--60 in ? absolutely crazy man



Haha, sorry, it was April 1. I had to do it. I _wish_ I had that kind of power in my Camry. It does look exactly the same though


----------



## Montrachet

Volvo S60 T5 2006 on land. Bénéteau S35.5 on water.


----------



## brainsausage

In the midst of beautifying/overhauling a '73 Pontiac Ventura. I'll post some pics a couple months from now when the facelift is complete. So many projects, so little time...


----------



## RRLOVER

Since we have some MB'ers I will post my ride.....My other ride is a 2006 Ridgeline


----------



## kalaeb

Trek 2300 carbon fiber frame road bike and a pimped out 1978 CJ-5. The Jeep has taken me to hell and back. (And a little "commuter" car for when I am lazy.)


----------



## Jmadams13

My Surly. Yes, the light is duct taped on, lol (this one hasn't been stollen yet, hehe) and yes, two flats. Hit a patch of glass on the way home tonight. She has close to 10k miles on her (frame only) Been across the country twice, and is my daily driver (I'm care lite).


----------



## DSChief

1984 FXST with some DIY upgrades
107" S&S Super Sidwinder long block
S&S Super "G" carb
Thunder Headers
Rivera Engineering "Pro Clutch"
Spike Hi-Torque starter,
PM 4 piston binders on the front


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

2012 Audi A4 Quattro in "Moonlight Blue Metallic."


----------



## markenki

2002 Toyota RAV4, silver. Still going strong!


----------



## geezr

2004 Forester FXT - no problems, tires made a big difference with this car, and it is quick - which seem to annoy some other people driving their cool cars.


----------



## shaneg

Dream Burls said:


> 2001 BMW 540it wagon


nice, touring 540's are rare, I've got on 00 540i motorsport sedan in imola red 2,


----------



## Dream Burls

shaneg said:


> nice, touring 540's are rare, I've got on 00 540i motorsport sedan in imola red 2,


Nice. It's a great car and the 8 cylinders are nice, except when I fill it up. It's also not so good in the snow, but I put on good snow tires every winter and they help.


----------



## Lefty

2006 TDI Jetta, fully loaded, with sexy black leather and nice dark tint. I just changed my glowplugs and cleaned up all the connections inside the engine, and today I'm changing out the oil and filter. This thread's timing is kinda funny/coincidental, since my brain has switched from home reno to car maintenance mode. I thought I was going to have to dump a crap load of money into it, recently, but it turned out to just need an at home tune up. 

It has about 235,000km on it now, as a result of my commute for my job, but the Diesel engine is great! I drive this thing a lot and I still love it.


----------



## CanadianMan

I got 2000 Honda civic si. I have a wrench attached to my door where my window cranks used to be, and the door frame on the passenger side door is half coming off but still rides great for having over 250,000 km on it. And to top it off my cd player has a touch screen but it broke a couple weeks ago when I was moving stuff in my car.


----------



## Mingooch

Just picked up a new 2013 Audi A5 Cabrio in Scuba Blue with a grey interior yesterday.


----------



## turbochef422

A 2012 jeep liberty in Black Forest pearl


----------



## NO ChoP!

2010 Nissan Maxima SV-Sport
Stillen catback and intake



Taking down Mustangs all day...


----------



## NO ChoP!

Not too fancy...just something to ride the neighborhood trails with the kids...


GT Outpost


----------



## cclin

my first car is Jeep cherokee 4x4>Saab 9000cd>Mercury villager nautica edition>Lexus 400 LS>Bmw 740il, after that... illness hit me hard and I lose ability to driven!! now, my ride is wife's Infiniti M....


----------



## NO ChoP!

The haulers...
wifeys 07 Honda Odyssey
my ol' 06 Expedition Limited




The wifeys been pushing for a new ride. She likes the Lexus RX...I'm pushing for something a little less $$, lol.


----------



## Gravy Power

Bought this baby used when I was laid off from the healthcare field, losing my company car, as I enrolled in culinary school:






Didn't last long, at I got smashed heading to school one day. It was almost a blessing, as every month something new was being diagnosed by the mechanic (local dealer).






So I decided to do what I did with my knives. Go Japanese:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

oh!! my cars are like my knives!

vintage german...1981 911SC..porsche. and i drive a very reliable toyota Tacoma as well, just like my beater steel santuku.. weird.


----------



## pumbaa

2005 impreza hatch with more mods and stereo equipment then i care to list. over 140db on music, and one of the harshest rides dude to jdm sti springs, 20mm rear sway, and fuzion zri tires.


----------



## jayhay

Salty dog said:


> 2012 Mazda Speed3. After market intake and a tweak here and there and I'm pushing 300 HP.



Damn you, Salty! My 2008 speed3 was my baby! Wash, wax and clay bar almost every weekend! Had a modified Mazdaspeed short ram intake on it, and removed the counter weight on the shifter. That thing was just over $400 a month for insurance alone. I was stupid and crazy for paying as much as I did, but I GD loved it! Regrettably I had to sell it back in 2011.





Now I drive a 2011 Eco Cruze. I grew up in Detroit in the 90's, and grew to dislike the big 3 very much. Real crap cars, so I never thought I'd be driving a GM. When I was shopping for a new car after the Mazda I didn't even consider Chrysler or Gm. The new Focus was nice overall, just not my style. My real complaint was the manual felt way too rubbery and that killed it for me. But then I stopped at a Chevy dealership just for the heck of it. I mean, I'll always drive just about everything in my price range and give 'em a fair shot; except for Chryslers. Low and behold, the Cruze was the best driving car, with the best features and gas millage for under $18k. I mean, I even got 17" chrome wheels and bluetooth!? Now it's over two years old, with 30,000 miles and no problems, just great gas mileage and very pleasant to drive. Oh yeah, I removed the resonator from the intake and hope to flash the computer one day. An extra 35hp and even better mpg's lol. It's a good car.

But I will own another speed3 one day, once I start making money again


----------



## cnochef

2000 Mercedes Benz E430 4Matic in gold with black interior. I love it and will likely only buy used Mercedes to drive from now on. It's my third good one.


----------



## Stumblinman

'79 CJ5 My waggy is still in surgery.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

hey, i had a metro gray one. they called it a 2008.5. it was a nice car, but i didnt like it. fast as dickens. (got a speeding ticket right away )..but i hated the torque steer. i hated the interior, especially the dash. i loved the sound. it was a fun car, but i bought it on a whim. cash money. my wife was pee-oh'd when i announce i was gonna sell it. took a $5k bath. kept the car 8 months. she still brings it up.






jayhay said:


> Damn you, Salty! My 2008 speed3 was my baby! Wash, wax and clay bar almost every weekend! Had a modified Mazdaspeed short ram intake on it, and removed the counter weight on the shifter. That thing was just over $400 a month for insurance alone. I was stupid and crazy for paying as much as I did, but I GD loved it! Regrettably I had to sell it back in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 14369
> View attachment 14370
> 
> 
> 
> Now I drive a 2011 Eco Cruze. I grew up in Detroit in the 90's, and grew to dislike the big 3 very much. Real crap cars, so I never thought I'd be driving a GM. When I was shopping for a new car after the Mazda I didn't even consider Chrysler or Gm. The new Focus was nice overall, just not my style. My real complaint was the manual felt way too rubbery and that killed it for me. But then I stopped at a Chevy dealership just for the heck of it. I mean, I'll always drive just about everything in my price range and give 'em a fair shot; except for Chryslers. Low and behold, the Cruze was the best driving car, with the best features and gas millage for under $18k. I mean, I even got 17" chrome wheels and bluetooth!? Now it's over two years old, with 30,000 miles and no problems, just great gas mileage and very pleasant to drive. Oh yeah, I removed the resonator from the intake and hope to flash the computer one day. An extra 35hp and even better mpg's lol. It's a good car.
> 
> But I will own another speed3 one day, once I start making money again
> 
> View attachment 14371


----------



## El Pescador

Saabaru with a Cosworth built short block with a vf48 pushing 400 hp. Total sleeper.


----------



## jayhay

El Pescador said:


> Saabaru with a Cosworth built short block with a vf48 pushing 400 hp. Total sleeper.



F'in hot dude.


----------



## ecchef

El Pescador said:


> Saabaru with a Cosworth built short block with a vf48 pushing 400 hp. Total sleeper.



Got any pics? :detective:Sounds pretty interesting!


----------



## ThEoRy

Just drove home with my new 2007 Dodge Charger RT.


----------



## knyfeknerd

You ditched the Caddy Rick?


----------



## mr drinky

In August I traded in my black 2003 Subaru WRX Impreza which was nice and fast and sexy but was also sort of like driving a coffee grinder on the ears. In its place I got a black 2012 Toyota Sienna SE minivan. Yes, a minivan. I must say that it felt nice driving my kids around in a WRX. My 8-year-old even asked me one day: "Can you go 100 miles per hour." I told her, "That's no problem at all." And 5+ seconds later it was done; my family and I had committed a misdemeanor in the state of MN. 

Here are my new wheels.

k.


----------



## ThEoRy

knyfeknerd said:


> You ditched the Caddy Rick?



Not by choice, I really loved that car. She was in great shape for her age too. I was recently struck by an ambulance who's driver wasn't paying attention. I was at no fault but the caddy was totaled. I could have fixed her but she'd never be the same again so I decided to take the total damages check and get something newer. I think I did alright.


----------



## NO ChoP!

The cops down here all drive black Chargers....


----------



## Jmadams13

Here too. So... Your new ride makes me nervous Rick, lol


----------



## knyfeknerd

Jmadams13 said:


> Here too. So... Your new ride makes me nervous Rick, lol


Yeah, but he can't fit anywhere near as many dead bodies in the trunk of that Charger. 
There was room for like 20 dead hookers in the trunk of the Caddy.


----------



## Dream Burls

knyfeknerd said:


> And you know that how?


----------



## ThEoRy

Well, really guys it was about 16 bodies plus the sub woofers.  The trunk in the charger is no slouch either though...


----------



## Lucretia

Dream Burls said:


> And you know that how?



The average dead hooker is about the same volume of a jumbo pack of toilet paper. Why do you think reviewers do the toilet paper measurement when they evaluate new cars? It's so they know how many dead hookers it will carry. Q.E.D.


----------



## marc4pt0

Thought I'd throw my bikes in as well...


----------



## ThEoRy

Oh snap!! Are we throwing up bikes now??!!?


----------



## Dave Martell

brainsausage said:


> In the midst of beautifying/overhauling a '73 Pontiac Ventura. I'll post some pics a couple months from now when the facelift is complete. So many projects, so little time...




Please do post some pictures when you're ready, I'd love to see this.


----------



## Dave Martell

Stumblinman said:


> '79 CJ5 My waggy is still in surgery.




Nice


----------



## Notaskinnychef

don't have any pictures handy, but its a 2000 dodge dakota that I bought as a roll over, put in a corvette drivetrain (motor and trans) and a ford explorer 8.8 inch disk rear. here are a few short vids of it, many moons ago:

http://www.streetfire.net/video/first-time-starting-the-lt1-dakota_174486.htm

http://www.streetfire.net/video/pre-startup-in-my-lt1-dakota_173833.htm

My dad and I built it, roof was caved in, no pick up bed post crash, good times 

Still my DD, gets obscenely bad mileage but its 440 horse so its fun


----------



## Dardeau

1996 Lemond Zurich, maybe my favorite steel road frame of all time. Thinking of buying a cross bike soon, I just moved next to a long gravely levee top trail that is just aching for long rides. For the Surly with the flats: New Orleans, due to the tourist drinking/smashing bottles/wrecking cars into unmovable objects problem, also has a big broken glass/flat tire problem. My last daily rider had wider stays than the Lemond and could fit Continental Top Contact 28s. Two years of daily commute and zero flats, and they roll pretty darn fast. The Conti GT4000s I ride now are a little faster, but that first time I got glass in a tire it was like I had forgotten how to change a tire it had been so long.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Dardeau said:


> 1996 Lemond Zurich, maybe my favorite steel road frame of all time. Thinking of buying a cross bike soon, I just moved next to a long gravely levee top trail that is just aching for long rides. For the Surly with the flats: New Orleans, due to the tourist drinking/smashing bottles/wrecking cars into unmovable objects problem, also has a big broken glass/flat tire problem. My last daily rider had wider stays than the Lemond and could fit Continental Top Contact 28s. Two years of daily commute and zero flats, and they roll pretty darn fast. The Conti GT4000s I ride now are a little faster, but that first time I got glass in a tire it was like I had forgotten how to change a tire it had been so long.



i ride a Surly Cross-check almost daily. (when i am not jogging or mountain biking). i run 28, conti Gator skinz. i rarely flat, and my trail is filled with goat-head stickers.

i love the feel of my cross check. super comfy, not really aggressive riding position. i feel like i can go forever. i do need a better bike seat..i am liking thinner saddles these days. like the selle italia on my mountain ride.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

My personal vehicle is an F150 Lariat, 2008. My work truck is a 2010 F350 Super Duty


----------



## Dardeau

I got a selle flite in eBay for something like thirty bucks. It's really comfy.


----------



## clayton

boulder allroad.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

love the fenders!! still debating if i should put them on my Surly.


----------



## Salty dog

jayhay said:


> Damn you, Salty! My 2008 speed3 was my baby! Wash, wax and clay bar almost every weekend! Had a modified Mazdaspeed short ram intake on it, and removed the counter weight on the shifter. That thing was just over $400 a month for insurance alone. I was stupid and crazy for paying as much as I did, but I GD loved it! Regrettably I had to sell it back in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 14369
> View attachment 14370
> 
> 
> Now I drive a 2011 Eco Cruze. I grew up in Detroit in the 90's, and grew to dislike the big 3 very much. Real crap cars, so I never thought I'd be driving a GM. When I was shopping for a new car after the Mazda I didn't even consider Chrysler or Gm. The new Focus was nice overall, just not my style. My real complaint was the manual felt way too rubbery and that killed it for me. But then I stopped at a Chevy dealership just for the heck of it. I mean, I'll always drive just about everything in my price range and give 'em a fair shot; except for Chryslers. Low and behold, the Cruze was the best driving car, with the best features and gas millage for under $18k. I mean, I even got 17" chrome wheels and bluetooth!? Now it's over two years old, with 30,000 miles and no problems, just great gas mileage and very pleasant to drive. Oh yeah, I removed the resonator from the intake and hope to flash the computer one day. An extra 35hp and even better mpg's lol. It's a good car.
> 
> But I will own another speed3 one day, once I start making money again
> 
> View attachment 14371



You can imagine what it's like with, ahem............ a REAL crappy driving record. Yet I haven't been in an accident since 1976.

P.S. Knock on wood.


----------



## Jmadams13

Yes! I have the SKS longboards from Rivendale bike works, keep them on all year. 

I love my Surly. Great feel, and it can go forever. I've risen across the country twice on it. I dd put a LHT fork on though, to give me more front rack options


----------



## mhenry

My daily driver is a 97 Honda civic POS, But on weekends it all about my original owner, 48k miles, 2003 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 8. I have had it all these years, and it still impresses me!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i put SKS longboards on my wife's bike..that she has ridden twice 

speaking of Rivendell, i really really want a decked out Atlantis..man.


----------



## clayton

Rivendells are nice. Have a quickbeam which shares duty with the Boulder as a daily rider.

Regarding fenders - I am a believer. Prefer the aluminum honjo fenders over the plastic but they are more labor intense to install. Once on though they are usually hassle free.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Clayton, Love the Brooks saddle. I have about 10K miles on min after fifteen years. I took it off my old 1980's vintage Rossin made of Columbus steel


----------



## clayton

Yeah they are great! That being said i feel like quality has gone down with brooks. The one in the picture is from their "select" line when I first put it on. They darken to the color of the regular honey model. The select is supposed to last longer than the standard line. So far it seems true, have logged about 6K on both now (have one on the boulder now too) and they are still good. The previous b.17 standard model lasted 6 months and then it was toast, whereas previously I got easily 3 years out of them.


----------



## Jmadams13

I had hanjo fenders on my Rock Lobster touring rig, loved them, but like the plastic more on my Surly, as she takes a beating, and bike theft is a huge issue here. The nicer looking the bike, the more chance something on it going to walk. It's why mine is covered with stickers, all my parts are vintage (work great, but look crappy to the punk ass kids around here) and I keep it dirty. I also haven't replaced my bar tape since 2009, and it shows, hehe


Not that my bike isn't nice, or isn't my baby, but after a grand or so in vintage components, I just don't trust anyone. I'm on light number 3 since Christmas. They always walk. Why I duct taped mine on. Have had it the longest


----------



## clayton

Hear you on theft. Luckily I can take mine in at work so there is little risk. If I parked them outside there is no way I'd ride them.


----------



## Jmadams13

I agree on brooks. I have a few laying around from different time frames, the recent I ones from the past ten years or so are just not the same. I'm sure it's due to increase in intreast following the fixie trend, and quality suffered due to more demand. It's sad really. I rode a B17 from the early 70's on both my longer tours. It was NOS when I first bought it, an after a few smaller tours leading up to my southern trans, it broke in nicely. 

Again, I don't keep it on my commuter due to theft issues.


----------



## clayton

yeah it is a bummer. It annoys me that I have to pay more for their select model just to get the quality that their most basic model used be.
They also sold to Selle Royal, which I think had a lot to do with it. We got fancier packaging and free little saddle wrench (if any one wants a spare let me know) and proofhide in return for a downgraded saddle at an increased cost.

The Berthoud leather saddles are amazing btw. Super nice and thick leather. Expensive too though.


----------



## Jmadams13

I do have a Cardiff leather I put on from time to time when I hit the road for more than 100 miles or so, not as quality as older Brooks, but on par with the current, at half the price


----------



## clayton

Never tried Cardiff. The other more standard saddle that works for me is a selle san marco regal. I use one of the old ti ones on my MTB. Worst idea ever was to try a fizik aliante on a double century. Felt like clouds for the first hour then became an increasing pain in a$$


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Yea I heard that the Brooks saddles are being manufactured in CHINA. I've had mine maybe 15 years now and all that needs to be done it to oild the saddle top and bottom twice a year.


----------



## JohnnyChance

clayton said:


> The Berthoud leather saddles are amazing btw. Super nice and thick leather. Expensive too though.



Oh man those "cork" Berthoud saddles look great.

I guess next we need to start a Cycling thread before we completely hijack and piss off the lazy polluters.


----------



## clayton

Yeah, we probably should start another thread, although I drive too ;-). 

And yes, the berthoud are fantastic. Some retro-grouches grumble over the plastic frame parts, but I have found them to make zero difference. Not sure how the cork holds up, but my black one did fade some over time.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

allow me to get this back on track..my two cars. (wife's car not represented)

"Betty Whitey" and "AG"


----------



## boomchakabowwow

hey! you can see my Mazdaspeed3 in the background!! hahahah


----------



## WildBoar

Running 15 inch wheels? What widths? (looks like 7/8s)


----------



## boomchakabowwow

no..these are 16"..7 and 8's.

i had a set of 15" and like a fool, i sold them.


----------



## swarfrat

Mucho Bocho said:


> Yea I heard that the Brooks saddles are being manufactured in CHINA. ....


If they have it's a very recent development.

This episode of _How It's Made_ was done not too long ago.

[video=youtube;amEkSZ9j8Ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amEkSZ9j8Ck[/video]

Wouldn't be a bit surprised if many components, like the springs and such, are made in the far east.


----------



## Zwiefel

1997 Jeep Wrangler, "heater and a key" model...no carpet, no AC, no stereo, no backseat...my very favorite vehicle ever.

2006 Jeep Commander...really the wife's car...meh.

2008 Mazda MX-5 Crusing Edition....can't believe how much I love driving this thing...I don't even like cars but this thing puts a smile on my face every time I get in it.

2008.5 Nissan Titan. never thought I'd own a truck, much less like it...this think rides like a car and is full of ammenities...plus it can pull my 5-ton RV


----------



## ejd53

2002 Lexus ES300. 173K and still rides great.


----------



## Troy G

2007 Toyota Tundra I bought when our first child was born. 2013 Toyota Venza when our second child was born. Before that an 89 GMC half ton that I am still driving, a 90 Z-24 Cavalier (my first vehicle), and my wife drove a 96 Sunfire that I just had to retire due to being too expensive to fix and keep on the road.


----------



## apicius9

Well, my piece of **** finally died, head gasket blown. 

Stefan


----------



## Jmadams13

Just ordered myself a Surly Moonlander frame. It's time I try the fat tire thing. I'm be doing a build thread over at MTBR.com (same user name) as I get parts and clean up the contact points on the frame for you bike nerds to enjoy. Going to be slow moving/build as a date with a judge yesterday is going to dig into my bank account for a while...


----------



## Troy G

apicius9 said:


> Well, my piece of **** finally died, head gasket blown.
> 
> Stefan



I hear you, sir. That was the demise of my 90 Z-24 Cavalier and the 96 Sunfire.


----------



## Jmadams13

My first car was a 90 z24. I killed the tranny though. High school drivers, lol


----------



## clayton

Jmadams13 said:


> Just ordered myself a Surly Moonlander frame. It's time I try the fat tire thing. I'm be doing a build thread over at MTBR.com (same user name) as I get parts and clean up the contact points on the frame for you bike nerds to enjoy. Going to be slow moving/build as a date with a judge yesterday is going to dig into my bank account for a while...



That should be amazing. My friend rode one the other day and has been talking about incessantly.


----------



## Jmadams13

I've rode one of the prototype pugsleys at intebike a ways ago, and was fun. we don't get a lot of snow here, and I'm hours from the beach, but it should still be fun for bombing around the trails when it gets muddy. I'm going to get some fat slicks for it for those times I wanna look like an ******* riding it around town. My buddy Devin ride one around southern Cali touring up and and down the coast for two years on one. The Moonlander looks like all the pug bugs have been worked out.


----------



## Cadillac J

jayhay said:


> Low and behold, the Cruze was the best driving car, with the best features and gas millage for under $18k. I mean, I even got 17" chrome wheels and bluetooth!? Now it's over two years old, with 30,000 miles and no problems, just great gas mileage and very pleasant to drive.



Everyone I know who has a Cruze (4 people) absolutely LOVE theirs. My dad bought a Silverado 3500 diesel when he retired, but he got divorced soon after and was stuck with it for his daily driver...so he wanted a compact car as an alternative. He has a Cruze LTZ and averages 34-35 mpg...it looks great -- just wish he got the RS package too, as the fogs and fascia changes really set it off. Best looking car in the segment in my opinion.

I just put 60,000 miles on my '09 CTS last week...bout time to either sell her and get an ATS 3.6L, or hold of for the all-new 2014 CTS twin-turbo V6 later this year (pretty much what I've been asking for since the first gen CTS -- something to slot between the V series, and this will do nicely at 420-hp with 430 lb-ft of torque mated to an 8-speed transmission).


----------



## Troy G

My Z-24 Cavalier was my first vehicle and I paid 8000.00 cash for it in my grade 12 year. Work for two summers before that to buy it. I put an IASCA grade car stereo in the thing that cost more than the car. Man was I dumb. Should have used all that money to buy a high end home stereo system and today it would likely be worth something and I would still have.

It was always nice to get the revs up and squawk the tires in first and second. I would still be driving that car had the cooling system not failed, likely a head gasket issue among other things. Ah the memories. 



Jmadams13 said:


> My first car was a 90 z24. I killed the tranny though. High school drivers, lol


----------



## Troy G

Cadillac J said:


> Everyone I know who has a Cruze (4 people) absolutely LOVE theirs.



I was looking at a Cruze for a vehicle to commute with. Just about bought a Malibu in 2009.

Nice red Sunfire in the background.


----------



## snowbrother

2012 Honda Fit Sport in purple. You'd be surprised at how much you can fit in this little thing. The only thing I hate about it is the tires... Nobody keeps them in stock and they are extremely overpriced, a big pain when it comes time to replace them.


----------



## Kyle

2013 Honda Accord EX-L sedan.


----------



## WildBoar

snowbrother said:


> 2012 Honda Fit Sport in purple. You'd be surprised at how much you can fit in this little thing. The only thing I hate about it is the tires... Nobody keeps them in stock and they are extremely overpriced, a big pain when it comes time to replace them.


Look on Tire Rack to see what is available. Then call Frank at Alban Tire in Newington; they can order you just about anything and have it within a day or two. Their pricing is usually very good. Also, although Silver Spring is a hike for you, Radial Tire is tops. Long, long lines form early though. Most times I order new tires from Tire Rack and have them sent to a nearby shop, where I go to get them mounted. Tire Van is also a good option.


----------



## Troy G

snowbrother said:


> 2012 Honda Fit Sport in purple. You'd be surprised at how much you can fit in this little thing. The only thing I hate about it is the tires... Nobody keeps them in stock and they are extremely overpriced, a big pain when it comes time to replace them.



What are you getting for MPG with the Honda?


----------



## snowbrother

I average about 35 mpg, I can hit 45-ish if I really pay attention when I am driving.

Thank you for the tire tips. I'll check those places out since I need to replace them soon.


----------



## zitangy

boomchakabowwow said:


> allow me to get this back on track..my two cars. (wife's car not represented)
> 
> "Betty Whitey" and "AG"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. Duck tail spoilers are the legacy 70s era. The 911 E or T series wld have chrome parts on the bumpers . Whale Tail spoliers are the legacy of the 80s. Cant remember when they did away with the front quarter windows....
> 
> rgds
> d


----------



## SameGuy

Still having a blast in my 2006 smart fortwo pulse cabrio. It's even smaller than the current smart fortwo that's been available in the States since 2008, and has a tiny (799 cc) common-rail turbo diesel engine. In stock form it makes 40 bhp and 65 lb·ft torque, but a couple of years ago I remapped the ECU to bump it to a scorching 54 hp and 85 lb·ft that's good for 95 mph (on a closed course, obviously... ). If this little fuel miser weren't available in a cabrio (soft-top) I doubt I'd have bought one, but with a lifetime 53 mpg (combined), an open roof and a ton of character it's just a cool little car.

We test-drove the new electric version (also a cabrio) last week and are sold on it; now we just need to figure out where the money will come from.


----------



## WildBoar

zitangy said:


> boomchakabowwow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. Duck tail spoilers are the legacy 70s era. The 911 E or T series wld have chrome parts on the bumpers . Whale Tail spoliers are the legacy of the 80s. Cant remember when they did away with the front quarter windows....
> 
> 
> 
> The ducktail is better at reducing uplift then the whale tail, plus it's a bit lighter. The ducktail is a popular 'backdate' for 80s-vintage 911s that get tracked.
Click to expand...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

correct.

i put the ducktail on for trackdays. currently, i am running the stock lid. my trackdays are behind me now


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Bike: Swobo frame, Thompson steam/seat post, Chris King everything orange, Crank Bro's peddles, Surley Mr. Whurly Crank, lots of $$$ parts.







Daily Driver: 2008 Mazda 3






Special Driver: 1966 GT289 Mustang that my father and I built. We pulled the original block out dropped a 302 Aluminum block in board it out to 308. Dropped a 5speed Hurst tranny in 9" rear end. She is putting down 475bhp and 420tq at the wheels not the crank. Top speed 157mph (or I should say fastest we have taken her). She was built to race and is based off of the old CanAm era race cars. And more is done to the suspention then I could ever type out. She can run turns faster then most modern cars in her class.


----------



## GlassEye

2005 MkIV GTI 1.8t
This is an older photo, it is embarrassingly dirty right now.



And a Trek 2.1 for the bike, stock except for Node 2 computer system and Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tires.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Traded in the Mazda for a Subi last monday


----------



## easy13

Iron Horse - http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8gdgtlFXL1qetik7o1_1280.jpg


----------



## NO ChoP!

Just picked up a new ride for the wife;

2014 Kia Sorento titanium silver (not exactly the Lexus RX350 she likes, but I payed cash, so we have zero payments for it!)

She misses her minivan functionality, though...


----------



## pumbaa

2013 dodge journey for the youngin come in a couple of months. traded in the subaru it was time for it to go.


----------



## WildBoar

I feel your pain. We were looking at compact SUVs over the weekend. So far Mazda CX-5 is in the lead, followed by Toyota RAV-4 and Honda CR-V is a distant third (no acceleration, transmission clunky and slow). Thankfully this is for the wife so my cars are unaffected!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Wildboar. We were torn between the cx-9, the new Pathfinder and the Kia, unbelievably. Price and options were the final decision...

Check out the Kia Sportage; new design, turbo, totally loaded runs under 30k....they also have good rebates; we got a $1000 and a $500.


----------



## SpikeC

My bro-in-law just got an Audi SUV, the thing is a wifi hot spot!


----------



## Gator

Tesla Model S. Picked up mid Jun. I love it. Fantastic drive: smooth, silent, accelerates like a rocket. 





I've chosen 60Kw option + tech option gives gps, and few other goodies, but I never thought car with 3g connection could be so useful, even though I am a gadgethead.
Plenty of charge for my daily trips, charges at night on schedule.

17" display is definitely a very good idea:




Driving with one pedal(regenerative breaking) - strange at first, but very convenient once you get it. Especially in traffic. Let go off the accelerator, engine goes into generator mode, car slows down and charges at the same time. IMHO super cool and super efficient 

One other thing I really like it this:



There is NOTHING under the hood except for the windshield wiper fluid tank cap. And yeah, trunk is also empty and huge, little use for me, but it did fit Corsair Obsidian 800D case easily 
The fact that I don't have front half of the car filled with hot mechanical, moving parts ready to break, tear and overheat, requiring constant maintenance is a huge plus. Last time on my old BMW fan belt broke, which in turn broke piece of the far, which in turn broke everything around it and got stuck in the radiator... Screw all that.
And I don't have to go to gas station which somehow was always interfering with my schedules.
I no longer have to change oil either  I did that myself for all the cars I've owned, can't say I enjoyed that though.

I do have some complaints about software in the car, like media player missing playlists and GPS lacking favorite places, but considering that software is already 4.5 version, hopes are high they will add missing features.


----------



## RRLOVER

Gator.....that Tesla is BAD A$$$


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Gator said:


> Driving with one pedal(regenerative breaking) - strange at first, but very convenient once you get it. Especially in traffic. Let go off the accelerator, engine goes into generator mode, car slows down and charges at the same time. IMHO super cool and super efficient



will this affect how you drive any other car..like in a panic situation?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

2012 Mustang v6 with procharger supercharger 480 hp.


----------



## WildBoar

ChuckTheButcher said:


> 2012 Mustang v6 with procharger supercharger 480 hp.


You make trips to Capital Raceway?


----------



## Gator

RRLOVER said:


> Gator.....that Tesla is BAD A$$$


That she is 



boomchakabowwow said:


> will this affect how you drive any other car..like in a panic situation?


Not really. I still drive old BMW once a week or so, didn't notice any changes in my behavior.


----------



## jayhay

boomchakabowwow said:


> will this affect how you drive any other car..like in a panic situation?



It comes with a normal brake pedal too.


----------



## Gator

I think he meant getting used to regenerative breaking too much, and not using brake pedal when necessary in panic situation..


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Gator said:


> I think he meant getting used to regenerative breaking too much, and not using brake pedal when necessary in panic situation..



yes, this^^ thanks.


----------



## tripleq

Man. I miss the ride I had before getting married and buying a 120 lb mastiff. Toyota Matrix for me now. I've driven the heck out of that care and it has never quit. Toyota is the most reliable brand I've ever drven.


----------



## mr drinky

That Tesla made me crap my pants. 

k.


----------



## tripleq

mr drinky said:


> That Tesla made me crap my pants.
> 
> k.



Wow. Simultaneous poopgasms.


----------



## Crothcipt

Its good to see the Tesla is finally coming down in price. At this rate I think I can afford one in about another 20 years.

Excellent choice to give everyone here a poopgasm.


----------



## pumbaa

Gator that Tesla is SICK, I got to drive the Fiskar Karma and wow the torque out of those electric cars is INSANE!


----------



## Gator

Yup, torque is very high, and pretty much instant for all practical purposes. And it's all beautifully simple  Too bad Karma was a bust. 
I wouldn't mind if my Tesla was a bit smaller tho  Still having tough times getting used to its size after driving BMW 3 series for so long.


----------



## pumbaa

Gator said:


> Yup, torque is very high, and pretty much instant for all practical purposes. And it's all beautifully simple  Too bad Karma was a bust.
> I wouldn't mind if my Tesla was a bit smaller tho  Still having tough times getting used to its size after driving BMW 3 series for so long.



Yeah I heard about Fiskar going bust, and I am also having to get used to the size going from a subaru impreza to the suv is taking a while.


----------



## Vic Cardenas

'91 Acura Legend coupe w/ a large modification list.
210,000 miles and still normally aspirated on original 3.2L engine. Soon I'll be putting in a 3.5 liter and retiring her to only DD duty.


----------



## Salty dog

update:


----------



## jayhay

Salty dog said:


> update:



Man, you make me jealous. I want my speed3 back, badly. Nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## NO ChoP!

Looking good Scott! You need some tint....


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Porsche cayman s for me... Yeah, no. Just a Hyundai elantra for this grad student.

@gator: that Tesla is hawt!


----------



## Mrmnms

View attachment 16888
View attachment 16889
I drive my wife's car to work when allowed. We live it up on the weekends with the pink beauty. Nice not to have to step over it when I'm going from my bench sander to my stone set up.


----------



## WildBoar

Vic Cardenas said:


> '91 Acura Legend coupe w/ a large modification list.
> 210,000 miles and still normally aspirated on original 3.2L engine. Soon I'll be putting in a 3.5 liter and retiring her to only DD duty.


Beautiful setting for a track. Until I saw the Miller sign I thought it might be Leguna Seca. What are you getting for a new track car?


----------



## Salty dog

I was actually able to di it myself. Except I miffed the battery cables/box, five minute fix tomorrow. Corksport Stage II intake. It gets new springs on Monday.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

So awesome!


----------



## Vic Cardenas

WildBoar said:


> Beautiful setting for a track. Until I saw the Miller sign I thought it might be Leguna Seca. What are you getting for a new track car?



Not sure. If I can find another nice legend coupe chassis with low miles, I'd do everything I've done to this car, but add a 3.5 w/a turbo setup and cage it. Wider wheels and better coilovers would help, though. It's so cheap to modify these cars. The problem is, almost everything is custom. I've already helped build a set of twin turbo manifolds for a legend. I could just copy them. My good friend tunes the stock ECU on these cars too! He's pushing almost 500 hp on his. I'd like to do something like his car but cut the weight out like my current car is. So, basically a light weight-high(er) horsepower legend coupe has been my goal. 

But...I've also thought about a 350z, s2000 or NSX.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Got the stang outta the shop this week.

[video=youtube;-RVCZeC4T7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RVCZeC4T7Q[/video]


----------



## geezr

This is on the list:
http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/honda-fire-spitting-lawnmower-speeds-130-mph-145902373.html


----------



## TamanegiKin

Throwback, this was my ride from '07 through '10.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wicked, My bud just picked up some new Campy wheels that are tubeless. No Tubular. Not Clincher. Low dish rims with asym. spoking. Sick



TamanegiKin said:


> Throwback, this was my ride from '07 through '10.


----------



## SpikeC

Whoa, tubeless??? How cool is that?


----------



## TamanegiKin

Mucho Bocho said:


> Wicked, My bud just picked up some new Campy wheels that are tubeless. No Tubular. Not Clincher. Low dish rims with asym. spoking. Sick



Now that sounds awesome! I bet they weigh nothing and the ride quality must be nice.


----------



## Mrmnms

Try again .I drive my wife's car to work when allowed. We live it up on the weekends with the pink beauty. Nice not to have to step over it when I'm going from my bench sander to my stone set up.


----------



## Salty dog

New springs are in. Dropped about an inch.

Tinted very rear side windows. Added some red accents.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

What are your lugnuts made from?


----------



## RRLOVER

My "back-up" ride from the '80s.......had to go old school my last few rides


----------



## smilesenpai

Honda Today (50cc scooter) with taxi stickers on it.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Well that just happened  

$1000 carburetor that is now toast. 

That being said I just sent it off to DaVinchi Carbs to get reworked, I bought a MSD distributor, and an Edlebrok water pump.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

^^^ 2006 Triumph Daytona 675 is my year round daily ride.

When I've got to cage it, I take my 03 2WD F150. Its a fun ride...when the 4.2 V6 let go, I swapped in a 6.0 LS we had laying around .






And no, the hood's not a different color lol, that's muddy water. My vehicles get _used_!


----------



## CrisAnderson27

xdrewsiferx said:


> Special Driver: 1966 GT289 Mustang that my father and I built. We pulled the original block out dropped a 302 Aluminum block in board it out to 308. Dropped a 5speed Hurst tranny in 9" rear end. She is putting down 475bhp and 420tq at the wheels not the crank. Top speed 157mph (or I should say fastest we have taken her). She was built to race and is based off of the old CanAm era race cars. And more is done to the suspention then I could ever type out. She can run turns faster then most modern cars in her class.



Nice Mustang! Just out of curiosity, what kind of compression and heads are you running on that alloy 302 block? I owned a racing engine business for a number of years here in Phoenix...and SBF's were my engine of choice .

I can talk cars and knives 24/7/365, lol.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

13-1 

The heads are also aluminum I will need to check the make but I will get back to you.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

xdrewsiferx said:


> 13-1
> 
> The heads are also aluminum I will need to check the make but I will get back to you.



Very nice! No pump gas in that thing, lol.

On the heads, we worked exclusively with Canfield, and later TrickFlow when Canfield closed their doors. I'm not much of a fan of stock valve placement heads like AFR and Edelbrock...and the Renegade Trickflow stuff is incredible. The AFR's etc can be made to work well enough, but the inherent gains from the TFS stuff is well worth taking advantage of.


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## xdrewsiferx

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Very nice! No pump gas in that thing, lol.
> 
> On the heads, we worked exclusively with Canfield, and later TrickFlow when Canfield closed their doors. I'm not much of a fan of stock valve placement heads like AFR and Edelbrock...and the Renegade Trickflow stuff is incredible. The AFR's etc can be made to work well enough, but the inherent gains from the TFS stuff is well worth taking advantage of.



The heads were chosen by my father and hence why I cant recall the make but I really want to say that Holman Moody had something to do with it but I might be completely wrong.

I will let you know when I track down the notes


----------



## Baby Huey

I know I am new here, just thought I would post up.




[/URL][/IMG]

Then my more economical ride.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Sold my truck two years ago, and couldn't stand not having a truck anymore, so...


----------



## marc4pt0

Traded in the VW for our new family "wagon". I freaking love this thing.
This pic was taken the other night out back of my restaurant. Couldn't resist


----------



## marc4pt0

Oh heck, one more pic


----------



## mc2442

I work for Hyundai/Kia, so that is my universe.

Currently a Sonata turbo, although switching out for an Azera in the next month or so. Late next year will switch out for a Genesis, once it is refreshed.


----------



## chuck239

Here is a photo of my 1951 ford custom deluxe.... Not my daily driver but sure is my baby.

-Chuck


----------



## quantumcloud509

My truck and my bike. Voila!


----------



## V1P

Even though I'm not into classic cars but I can always appreciate ones that are done up nicely. Here's photos from a fellow jet black car owner.















chuck239 said:


> Here is a photo of my 1951 ford custom deluxe.... Not my daily driver but sure is my baby.
> 
> -Chuck
> 
> View attachment 19593


----------



## erikz

I own a 2006 Mitsubishi Colt:






Car isnt mine, but same color and specs. My alloys are a bit different.

I own a small car because cars are really, really expensive in the Netherlands, besides GST (21%) we also have a special tax on cars, called BPM (Belasting op Personenauto's en Motorrijwielen), or "Car, Truck and Motor tax", which is about 40% of the catalog prize. All in all, we pay about 61% more then the advertised catalog prize. My car had a catalog value of about 10k Euro, and it ended up costing me 15k+ euro. Total ripoff. Importing doesnt help, theyll levy all the taxes when you apply for license plates because you're trying to evade the BPM and GST.


----------



## SpikeC

After trading my BMW for a Ducati monster that was hit and ruined and replaced with another, this came into my sights. 
I could not resist!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Spike, didn't know you had it in ya! Cool style!


----------



## Fran Rendina

Hi all I like to call her daisy. She is a 2008 vw Beatle convertible, it is babied and pampered makes me feel like a young kid when I drive her.


----------



## ecchef




----------



## stevenStefano

Got this a couple of weeks ago. A 2011 Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo


----------



## Farrant

Here's mine; 






And loaded up with my knife box;


----------



## crunchy

2001 Cherokee 60th anniversary edition


----------



## RGNY

'11 Subaru Forester, but mainly a 2012 All City Nature Boy bicycle until snow buildup pushes me off the shoulder.


----------



## Birnando

I'm a proper tree-hugger, and loves my 2012 Prius.
Traded it for a 2009 Prius 2 years ago.
Before that Mercedes was my thing, had 11 in total if memory serves me right.
As I'm getting older I'm thinking that going back to Benz is the right move...


----------



## scott6452

BMW 130i for the daily grind






And Triumph Street Triple R for weekend blasts


----------



## JHunter

single and fixed :doublethumbsup:


----------



## RGNY

GT frame?


----------



## JHunter

RGNY said:


> GT frame?


no from red2bikes actually made by Yeah


----------



## RGNY

Cool.


----------



## Lexington Jim

1999 Chevy Astro all wheel drive.

When my youngest kid leaves the nest I will get my 95 Honda Accord back.


----------



## Sam Cro

Here is my Humble Lil Red !

http://imgur.com/ZlCqEe7

Sam


----------



## marc4pt0

That's a beautiful job on the Mustang! Very sharp


----------



## Sam Cro

Thank You Marc.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Sam Cro said:


> Thank You Marc.



Nice Pony Sam,you must have put some coin into that ride


----------



## Chef Andy

My ride is public transportation hah, I choose not to have a car. Too expensive anyways.


----------



## Sam Cro

keithsaltydog said:


> Nice Pony Sam,you must have put some coin into that ride





not to bad / much I did a bit to her lil bit that is .<Grins>


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

These aren't mine. My father just got them at Barrett Jackson but you can bet you ass I will drive them. '32 ford roadster hot rod and a '53 Buick skylark. That's not my pops in the ford. Don't know who that dude is.


----------



## kodo

06 RSX


----------



## ecchef

Liking the Buick, Chuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## mt_mac

2012 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab had to have something to pull the boat to the ocean up here in Alaska


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Chuck that is awesome! 

Ask your father if he remembers this car selling at Barrett Jackson in 2009 I think it was. If I remember right it sold for $1,700,000. 






That is my father driving the car it was a 1924 Delage Torpedo GL that he fully restored and it went to win best of class at Pebble Beach.


----------



## CB1968

2012 De Rosa Protos


----------



## CoqaVin

kind of wish I did not have a car


----------



## panda




----------



## ecchef

Panda...what the hell is that!?:tease:


----------



## panda

k9 vehicle


----------



## ecchef

That's the angriest monkey I've ever seen.


----------



## gavination

ecchef said:


> That's the angriest monkey I've ever seen.



Well... he *is* strapped in what looks like a straight jacket to the back of a dog chasing a goat...

I'm sure he'd rather be this guy: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y6fug4pzU4Q

:lol:


----------



## gunnerjohn

2007 Chevy 2500HD Duramax Crew Cab in black. Sporting the wonderful studded snow tires right now and we need them lately.


----------



## EdipisReks

Just got it yesterday: 2011 GTI (nav/sunroof) in Tornado Red. Sure is a lot sportier than the (now my wife's) Prius. Also, in a nod to the 2000 VR6 GTI I used to own, a button quit working the day after I bought it, even though it only has 28k miles on it. It's the three door version, with DSG (I can't row my own too well, these days, due to the leg with the titanium rod and 12 bolts and the screwed up ankle and knee).


----------



## Matus

After 10 years with 1.6i Skoda Octavia we got Subaru Outback 2.0D CVT last autumn. I really enjoy driving it even if unpaved roads are scarce in Germany


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy




----------



## ecchef

Nice, Jason! Looking into picking up an old VFR 400 just for screwing around on weekends.


----------



## EdipisReks

An update: I friggin' love the GTI, though I've done some mods (better brakes, so far [geomet rotors, stoptech street pads, and tyrolsport bushings], and an APR flash and unibrace, as well as a 25mm rear sway, are on the horizon). I also put a fairly modest carbon fiber winglet on the spoiler, but that was just because I made the mistake of going through an automated carwash that scratched the crap out of the spoiler, and this was cheaper than fixing it or replacing. It looks pretty good, I gotta say.


----------



## larrybard

View attachment 24928


993 -- daily driver (including set of snow tires for winter) as well as track car.


----------



## 99Limited

My ex and I drive the save model, just different colors. They're not very fast, but we get great mileage.


----------



## Clarence

Mine is a second hand Toyota IST (probably from 2008. I believe it's marketed as the Scion in some regions) I got from my father. Car prices in Singapore are probably higher than anywhere else in the world. Could buy you a nice house elsewhere.

The IST has excellent fuel efficiency and big enough to move large stuff. However, I really should stop using it and start using public transport or cycling for the lower carbon output and there's honestly no reason to drive a car in Singapore if you're commuting to work.


----------



## Chuckles

2010 Explorer Limited. Just took it out adventuring over the weekend. Love it.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

During summer mostly these


----------



## WildBoar

larrybard said:


> View attachment 24928
> 
> 
> 993 -- daily driver (including set of snow tires for winter) as well as track car.


Come down and do an event with Potomac next year. I hope to run a fuller schedule next year, including hitting all of our events at SP.


----------



## larrybard

WildBoar said:


> Come down and do an event with Potomac next year. I hope to run a fuller schedule next year, including hitting all of our events at SP.



Not a bad idea. Unfortunately, due to surgery, had to miss the entire season this year with Riesentoter, including Watkins Glen (which I love) and Summit next week. I've also attended DE with Schattenbaum, but never Potomac. No good reason not to; although Summit is a bit of a drive from Philadelphia, I really do like that track.


----------



## panda

2001 honda s2000  brings me great joy. freshly detailed today, took up my entire evening.


----------



## b2kk258

My M3 coupe and Z4M coupe. But I just sold my m3 a few weeks ago :sad0:


----------



## b2kk258

boomchakabowwow said:


> allow me to get this back on track..my two cars. (wife's car not represented)
> 
> "Betty Whitey" and "AG"



:bigeek:


----------



## panda

m3 is a sick car, but roadsters are more fun anyway


----------



## daveb

The little one is so cute:cool2:

Recently totalled my Tundra, Forerunner now sits in drive, Tacoma (my 2nd) will be next.:thumbsup:


----------



## panda

i like tacomas, but me being honda fanboy want to get a ridgeline and a cbr600 and an aquatrax (jetski)


----------



## b2kk258

panda said:


> m3 is a sick car, but roadsters are more fun anyway



Agreed! Maybe a new miata on the way


----------



## panda

man the 2017 model looks amazing aesthetically, i especially like the targa top, except its 30 grand and still low powered


----------



## b2kk258

panda said:


> man the 2017 model looks amazing aesthetically, i especially like the targa top, except its 30 grand and still low powered



right! the targa rf is pretty pricey but looks so good!


----------



## daveb

Panda, Saw this. It has you written all over it.

https://www.scca.com/events/1987976-starting-line-tnia-palm-beach-international-raceway


----------



## panda

That's sounds awesome, thanks for heads up!


----------



## StonedEdge

2013 VW Jetta 2.slow.... The worst car imaginable for Canadian winters. Cold starts sometimes means I'm not getting to work that morning. Drivers side window mechanism died in the freeze this winter. Car was designed with no engine temperature gauge (why???). Barely 4 years old and I've had to replace all sparkplugs and ignition wires, never seen that in a new car before. Oh and did I mention it has zero torque so changing lanes on the hwy make my life flash before my eyes if there's a Porsche or corvette coming in hot behind me lol man was that ever a terrible purchase!


----------



## Salty dog

[/URL][/IMG]

2017 SS and an extremely rare photo of the Salty one. (I believe the first and only.)


----------



## Nemo

Nice jacket.

Oh yeah, and nice car too!


----------



## panda

i like the driving glasses salty! but your top should have been down.


----------



## JDA_NC

My baby... 2004 GMC Canyon. 140k+ miles and still going strong.

I lust after the 2017 Sierra/Silverado 1500's & 2500's but at the top trims they're going for $60k+ which is bananas. I'm hoping to get another 100k out of the Canyon and then maybe I'll be able to afford a nicely cared for '17 in a decade.


----------



## WildBoar

Salty dog said:


> 2017 SS and an extremely rare photo of the Salty one. (I believe the first and only.)


You look all ready for the trek to the ECG!


----------



## Salty dog

WildBoar said:


> You look all ready for the trek to the ECG!



I would have seriously considered that but I'm doing a wine dinner on the 23rd.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Here's my whip, a humble little Acura. 94' Legend with the Type II 3.2 and 6spd.






I also did a quarter mile for fun this year. It's not fast, but it's fun for dailying.

[video=youtube;leGkxB17TbM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leGkxB17TbM[/video]


----------



## Vic Cardenas

Don Nguyen said:


> Here's my whip, a humble little Acura. 94' Legend with the Type II 3.2 and 6spd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a quarter mile for fun this year. It's not fast, but it's fun for dailying.
> 
> [video=youtube;leGkxB17TbM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leGkxB17TbM[/video]



Nice Ride Don! I am a fellow Legend Enthusiast. I think I've seen you around on FB Legend owners group. Good to see more here. Humble? That is very desirable combo on Legend!


----------



## Don Nguyen

Vic Cardenas said:


> Nice Ride Don! I am a fellow Legend Enthusiast. I think I've seen you around on FB Legend owners group. Good to see more here. Humble? That is very desirable combo on Legend!



Ha, awesome! I don't know many Legend enthusiasts around, and it's pretty cool to know one on here. I've got a lot of stuff I want to do to it, but the debate is how much do I want to put into it, and how much would I rather save to buy a V12 Jaguar XJS?

Things on my wishlist:

RL 3.5 swap, Type II camshaft and intake swap
Custom headers
Fortune Auto coilover suspension
ECU and tune, depending on how difficult that might end up being


----------



## ThEoRy

Here's what I've been messing around with during the winter. Just dressing up under the hood.






Couple more mods and I'm done! I can quit anytime I want to.


----------



## retfr8flyr

ThEoRy said:


> Here's what I've been messing around with during the winter. Just dressing up under the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple more mods and I'm done! I can quit anytime I want to.



Just keep telling yourself that!!


----------



## retfr8flyr

Here is my ride.


----------



## minibatataman

It wasn't my first choice but my dad's friend was moving abroad and offered me his car for a really good price. Its a BMW 328i, 2011 model. Dark red leather interior and white paintjob (ironically the only color i specifically didnt want) I've had it for 3 years, and aside from some electrical issues and it's godawful milage, its a really fun car


----------



## ThEoRy

retfr8flyr said:


> Here is my ride.



Zoinks Scoob! What are you pushing at the rear wheels?


----------



## charlesquik

Kia forte koup sx 2014 

Here some picture when I bought it in 2016


----------



## mille162

larrybard said:


> Not a bad idea. Unfortunately, due to surgery, had to miss the entire season this year with Riesentoter, including Watkins Glen (which I love) and Summit next week. I've also attended DE with Schattenbaum, but never Potomac. No good reason not to; although Summit is a bit of a drive from Philadelphia, I really do like that track.



Which dealer do you get service at? My friend recently bought the Delaware dealership and it worth checking out (20 min from Philly). There are some awesome older 911s in the showroom, including some amazing Strosek speedsters. Hes always hunting down those and Techart wide-bodies, street legal race conversions, etc. Def not your typical dealership, more of an enthusiasts candyshop! 

If youve been going to the PCA get togethers for a while, weve probably met. I used to be the BBS rep for the NE and would regularly give tech talks at the club meetings. 993s were so much fun. The Glen was always bad weather for me everytrip, never thoroughly enjoyed it. Def checkout Limerock and VIR...and if youre up for the ride, Road Atlantas last hill before the front straight is a true test of your manhood (plus, theres a cool Porsche museum there now)


----------



## WildBoar

mille162 said:


> I used to be the BBS rep for the NE and would regularly give tech talks at the club meetings.


Oh man, any connections to people with old BBS 911 wheel stashes? I have a set of one-piece wheels I use for the track, and someone stole one out of my carport over the winter last year. It is 8-1/2 inches wide, and I have been unable to find a similar one on Pelican, Rennlisp, eBay, etc.


----------



## retfr8flyr

ThEoRy said:


> Zoinks Scoob! What are you pushing at the rear wheels?



I run a street tune with 15# of boost and 600 rwhp on pump gas for my daily driving but I can crank up the boost, with race gas, to about 800.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

StonedEdge said:


> 2013 VW Jetta 2.slow.... The worst car imaginable for Canadian winters. Cold starts sometimes means I'm not getting to work that morning. Drivers side window mechanism died in the freeze this winter. Car was designed with no engine temperature gauge (why???). Barely 4 years old and I've had to replace all sparkplugs and ignition wires, never seen that in a new car before. Oh and did I mention it has zero torque so changing lanes on the hwy make my life flash before my eyes if there's a Porsche or corvette coming in hot behind me lol man was that ever a terrible purchase!



You need a Subaru:rofl2:


----------

